# Schrittmotoren: Hersteller & Möglichkeiten zur Anbindung an S7



## Maxl (7 Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Wer kann mir Hersteller von Schrittmotoren nennen (am besten Hersteller, die Motoren mit angebautem Getriebe anbieten).

Welche Möglichkeiten bestehen, Schrittmotoren an eine Siemens S7-Steuerung anzubinden? (Wobei ich hier Lösungen suche, welche sich nahtlos in eine IO-Umgebung ähnlich ET200M oder ET200S einfügen)

Danke schon mal im Voraus.

mfg Maxl


----------



## Ralle (7 Juni 2008)

Da haben wir immer die Berger-Lahr Schrittmotore eingesetzt. Entweder Motor und Steuerung getrennt (TLC) oder Motor und Steuerung integriert (IcLA). Beide kann man per Profibus ansteuern, wobei für die IcLA (nur Profibus) ganz ordentliche Bausteine mitgeliefert werden, den TLC muß man jeden Parameter hintereinander rüberreichen, das können dann schon mal 10 Prameter sein, bis es losgeht. Die TLC kann man auch per IO-Signal ansteuern. 

PS: Die IcLA gibt es auch als Servo, sind nur wenig teurer, aber wesentlich sicherer, keine Ausraster verlorenen Schritte etc. Die setzen wir fast nur noch ein, wenn die Leistung des Motors für den Anwendungsfall reicht.

http://www.schneider-electric.de/ecatalog-001006003.htm

Ag ja, ist schon einige Zeit Schneider.


----------



## Vbxler (8 Juni 2008)

Auch wir verwenden nur Berger Lahr Schritt und Servomotoren.
Haben nur die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Vbxler


----------



## Grubba (8 Juni 2008)

Was die Motoren angeht, kann ich meine Vorredner nur bestätigen. Berger Lahr verwende ich auch fast ständig. Endstufen dafür gibts natürlich auch, die je nach Typ über den Bus oder über Puls-Richtung angesteuert werden. Vor allem gibts die Motoren auch mit Inkrementalencoder.

Die Motoren von Berger gibts aber auch direkt bei Siemens. Die kaufen die Dinger auch direkt bei Berger ein und pappen Ihr Siemens Logo drauf.
Die Endstufe dazu gibts dann auch direkt bei Siemens, nennt sich dann FM-Stepdrive. Die Motoren heißen Simostep.

Für die ET200S gibts ein Modul 1Step, für die ET200L das Modul FM353. Beide steuern eine Endstufe über Puls-Richtung an.

Außerhalb Siemens gibts auch z.B. Module von Wago (Modul 750-670) Steuert auch über Puls-Richtung an, fertige FBs gibts von Wago kostenlos dazu. Bieten Tippbetrieb, Geschwindigkeitsbetrieb, Positionierung abs-rel usw. 

Alle beschriebenen Geschichten bieten aber von sich aus keine Erfassung der Motor-Istposition, sprich es können keine Encoder angeschlossen werden. Die müsste man bei Bedarf dann halt noch separat stecken und auswerten.


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (8 Juni 2008)

Also ich würde Schrittmotoren von Beckhoff verwenden, die an eine Busklemme entweder KL2531 (bis 1,5 A) oder KL2541 (bis 5A) direkt angeschlossen werden. Die Busklemme wird an einem Profibuskoppler z.B.: BK3150 betrieben.
Die Schrittmotoren gibts in 3 Baugrößen auch mit verschiedenen Planetengetrieben und Encodern, die direkt an KL2541 angeschlossen werden.
Habe gute erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruß FA


----------



## PeterEF (9 Juni 2008)

Im aktuellen SPS-Magazin (www.sps-magazin.de) ist eine ausführliche Marktübersicht zu Schrittmotoren.


----------



## Maxl (9 Juni 2008)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Im aktuellen SPS-Magazin (www.sps-magazin.de) ist eine ausführliche Marktübersicht zu Schrittmotoren.


entweder hab ich das aktuelle noch nicht, oder ich hab da drübergelesen; muss nochmal genauer nachsehen


----------



## PeterEF (9 Juni 2008)

Maxl schrieb:


> entweder hab ich das aktuelle noch nicht, oder ich hab da drübergelesen; muss nochmal genauer nachsehen


 
Heft 06/2008 lag heute in der Post, weiter als bis zum Inhaltsverzeichnis bin ich aber noch nicht gekommen.....


----------



## Maxl (10 Juni 2008)

hab heute kurz geguckt
hab nur 5/2008 da liegen, muss wohl erst mal zu dem kollegen schauen, der das heft immer kriegt


----------



## PeterEF (13 Juni 2008)

Ist jetzt Online verfügbar...


----------

